# Makes me nervous



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I don't have any idea about scrubbing reviews which doesn't really change your experience, can you just go to another Chevrolet dealer?


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

I Could but the one I just tried to get an oil change is even worse, that was in Seaforth Ontario..(Booked oil change on line, i had confirmation and the dealer refused to look at the appointment, in fact made it very clear since i did not buy the car there I need not bother coming back) .the rest are a fair hike to get to....most smaller towns have lost their GM dealers and the other ones have grown at the expense of customer satisfaction...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Holy cow! I would think a dealership would be happy to have a new service customer since that's where the majority of their income comes from, as I understand it. I have had my CTD serviced at a dealer where I did not buy the car and they have been fantastic. 

Judging from experiences others have reported on this forum, good dealer service can be hard to come by. 

As for the specific issues you mentioned, I would calmly address with the dealer in person one by one - overcharges - call them out. Insist they complete paperwork and provide to you while you wait. Etc. Start by being nice and reasonable and see how they respond.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

in one issue (the fuel filter) I did that, waited for return call from service manager who said he would call me back next day with an explanation...never did...then the survey came out about how i like the service at this dealer....i of course told the truth....got an email saying they would be in contact with me to discuss the outcome...nope nothing...i now take my little chevy to a local garage for oil changes etc.....they have been super!

but now i have a transmission oil pan leak...and i really dread going to any dealer.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

rockinrotho said:


> I Could but the one I just tried to get an oil change is even worse, that was in Seaforth Ontario..(Booked oil change on line, i had confirmation and the dealer refused to look at the appointment, in fact made it very clear since i did not buy the car there I need not bother coming back).



Not sure how you booked your oil change, but I always call the local dealer I need service at to schedule an appointment. I find it hard to believe they would turn away any service, they are in the business to make money. People move or many other reasons you will get service at a dealer other than the selling one. 

If you truly got the feeling they didn't want you to bring your car back, I would have asked them for that in writing or to clarify their response. If they did try to alienate you, I would have no issues going to the owner of the dealership since his workers are telling customers to go somewhere else.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

LOL.......... It WAS the owner of the business.....thats why it was so bizarre ....i kid you not...the exact quote was " there is not notification of an a appointment.....we are too busy right now servicing our regular customers who have purchased from us" the company has an online service booking portal, that they must have spent a fortune on....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rockinrotho said:


> LOL.......... It WAS the owner of the business.....thats why it was so bizarre ....i kid you not...the exact quote was " there is not notification of an a appointment.....we are too busy right now servicing our regular customers who have purchased from us" the company has an online service booking portal, that they must have spent a fortune on....


Wow. I bought my car in another state, but have NEVER had an issue taking it to another dealer for warranty work or any kind of service. Same thing with tire shop chains.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

rockinrotho said:


> LOL.......... It WAS the owner of the business.....thats why it was so bizarre ....i kid you not...the exact quote was " there is not notification of an a appointment.....we are too busy right now servicing our regular customers who have purchased from us" the company has an online service booking portal, that they must have spent a fortune on....



I would have asked him if this was a Chevy dealership? Then said I will call customer service from now on and have them make my appointments with you. I would have also said what a nice way to drive away a future potential car sale. 

How did you make your appointment? Sounds like he was just irritated that however you did it was not a scheduled appointment in his system.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

"the company has an online service booking portal, that they must have spent a fortune on...." he could of said, oops sorry, missed that one, can we reschedule , but he missed that class in how to treat people school...


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

I do think we are getting off topic, my point is its interesting how many bad experiences people have with a dealership, when i google for reviews, i hardly see bad ones, they are all 5 star wonderful experiences , its all hugs and hot chocolate..lol


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Canada: http://www.dealerrater.ca/ or for you USA guys http://www.dealerrater.com/
Though they don't have allot of reviews for smaller dealers, I do find what info they have as accurate.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

There are many dealers that seem to buy an online presence to keep up with the Joneses, but their employees are clueless how to use it, or don't care. I can't tell you how many times I have attempted to interact with a dealer through email or internet and it was a major fail.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rockinrotho said:


> in one issue (the fuel filter) I did that, waited for return call from service manager who said he would call me back next day with an explanation...never did...then the survey came out about how i like the service at this dealer....i of course told the truth....got an email saying they would be in contact with me to discuss the outcome...nope nothing...i now take my little chevy to a local garage for oil changes etc.....they have been super!
> 
> but now i have a transmission oil pan leak...and i really dread going to any dealer.


Hello rockinrotho,

We're sorry to learn about the negative experience you had at the dealership. I understand your hesitancy to work with another dealer, however we'd be happy to provide an extra layer of assistance if that is more comfortable. Should this interest you, we're available via private message and only need your VIN, mileage, contact information, and the name of your preferred dealership to move forward.

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

rockinrotho said:


> "the company has an online service booking portal, that they must have spent a fortune on...." he could of said, oops sorry, missed that one, can we reschedule , but he missed that class in how to treat people school...


My Dealer uses that same portal and I found out the last time I was in despite the portal printout I brought with me, Oil changes seem to get lost in the system. You can schedule up to 4 services including an Oil change, its a very advanced looking system, it will tell you if there is no availability with the slot you pick. I told the new Service Writer I always schedule my Oil changes online and he assured me I don't, perhaps that is why I have to wait an hour, sometimes longer. I have received superior service from a Dealer who didn't sell me the Car, we are talking A+ service, and I would think carefully before ever submitting a bad survey due to repercussions although I did give the GM/Owner a piece of my mind when I had hand prints inside my car, looked like O.J. Simpson had been there. The Owner mailed me $100 instead and I filled out another glowing survey. Sometimes shops don't have the Oil change kid available and have to tie up a tech. If the tech's are busy doing other stuff you can understand why they weren't able to help you, despite making an appointment using that advanced portal.


----------



## putercents (Apr 1, 2016)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello rockinrotho,
> 
> We're sorry to learn about the negative experience you had at the dealership. I understand your hesitancy to work with another dealer, however we'd be happy to provide an extra layer of assistance if that is more comfortable. Should this interest you, we're available via private message and only need your VIN, mileage, contact information, and the name of your preferred dealership to move forward.
> 
> ...


I purchase a new car every 2 years for the past 30 years (only add that to indicate I have had a large variety of new car experiences. My last GM was an 2002 Oldsmobile Silhouette Premier AWD. It was an absolute piece of Junk, 16 hub failures, head gasket, ....... over 32 pages of warranty repairs. I would never again purchase from GM. I had to use an alias to phone GM in Oshawa as they would not answer my number. Because of the very positive reviews and lots of research I have purchased another GM. I am very impressed with the quality and build of my Cruze diesel. I am also impressed with the extra help that GM customer service is delivering. It makes me forget the past, and enjoy my purchase. Sorry for the rant, just giving a thumbs up for what I see as going the extra mile for us customers.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> My Dealer uses that same portal and I found out the last time I was in despite the portal printout I brought with me, Oil changes seem to get lost in the system. You can schedule up to 4 services including an Oil change, its a very advanced looking system, it will tell you if there is no availability with the slot you pick. I told the new Service Writer I always schedule my Oil changes online and he assured me I don't, perhaps that is why I have to wait an hour, sometimes longer. I have received superior service from a Dealer who didn't sell me the Car, we are talking A+ service, and I would think carefully before ever submitting a bad survey due to repercussions although I did give the GM/Owner a piece of my mind when I had hand prints inside my car, looked like O.J. Simpson had been there. The Owner mailed me $100 instead and I filled out another glowing survey. Sometimes shops don't have the Oil change kid available and have to tie up a tech. If the tech's are busy doing other stuff you can understand why they weren't able to help you, despite making an appointment using that advanced portal.


well i did as i was asked a couple of days ago....i guess it matters that i live in Canada, cause I ain't hear nuthin....


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok so i bring the car in yesterday, 1,000 left on warranty, they look at the leak on the transmission cover, and say "oh we just have to retighten the bolts" they do that and say "keep an eye on it", that folks is the level of service i got....


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

rockinrotho said:


> Ok so i bring the car in yesterday, 1,000 left on warranty, they look at the leak on the transmission cover, and say "oh we just have to retighten the bolts" they do that and say "keep an eye on it", that folks is the level of service i got....


"Keep an eye on it" as in if it messes up in 1001 miles they will still fix it free? That's what I would say.. They really do suck!


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

diesel said:


> "Keep an eye on it" as in if it messes up in 1001 miles they will still fix it free? That's what I would say.. They really do suck!



1000KM, sorry, but seriously I can't make this stuff up....


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Got this the other day...now the closest other dealer is 45 Minutes away....

I shouldn't have to got through all this crap should I?



Our US customer care team forwarded your contact information to us regarding the concern you're experiencing on your 2014 Chevrolet Cruze. 

We appreciate the details you've provided and apologize for the service experience you've had thus far with McGee Motors as concerns of this nature aren't typical of them. 

We rely heavily on our GM certified dealerships for their technical expertise and as our eyes and ears in the field. A diagnosis of the current concern needs to be completed and it would be my pleasure to work with the Chevrolet dealership of your choice should you not wish to return to McGee Motors. 

An alternate dealership can be located by clicking on the link below: 
Chevrolet Canada | Cars, Trucks, SUVs, and CrossoversPlease provide us with additional details of this leak and also advise us of your appointment date once it's been scheduled. I'll gladly work with the dealership on your behalf to ensure that all goes well.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

rockinrotho said:


> Got this the other day...now the closest other dealer is 45 Minutes away....
> 
> I shouldn't have to got through all this crap should I?
> 
> ...


I basically had the same issue sort of, I was having my car "serviced" at a dealership that was really close to me like 20miles out. The dealership was crap & refused my car back after many failed attempts to correct the problem. So I had to choose another dealership which was nearly double the miles of the previous one, I understand that its frustrating & doesn't seem right we have to push to another dealership & spend more travel time to get a great experience from a GM dealership. 

But sometimes, its necessary to do this to receive the best quality service available. I know I am glad I went the extra miles & it actually paid off they found the issue & fixed it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hopefully the dealer that is further away does much better for you. It's definitely not fun dealing with things like this.


----------

